
Alphabet ending solar UAV program - ChuckMcM
http://www.theverge.com/2017/1/11/14240236/alphabet-ending-stopping-solar-drone-titan
======
ChuckMcM
Meanwhile Aquila was flying this summer for the first time[1]

I always thought there was a credible idea behind very high altitude loitering
aircraft as a communication infrastructure and I'm a bit surprised Google
killed it off, especially if they have any lasting ideas about Google Fiber.
Some of the new millimeter wave networking tech could deliver a 10gbps+ back
haul network on such a drone.

[1] [https://code.facebook.com/posts/268598690180189/flying-
aquil...](https://code.facebook.com/posts/268598690180189/flying-aquila-early-
lessons-from-the-first-full-scale-test-flight-and-the-path-ahead/)

